# New section 'In Memoriam'



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2018)

We now have a special forum for the members our family that passed away. We will be collecting the threads reporting the death of one of our forum members These threads usually develop in great personal threads remembering and honoring the deceased and we don't want those threads to fade away in time.

You can find the forum here: In Memoriam


We hope this will be a fitting tribute.

If we forgot to add any at the moment, please contact me.

I think it speaks for itself that we expect respect for the purpose of that forum. Any inappropriate posting there will be removed. We will be very strict on that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

